# Buildings meant to look like random objects



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

I just wanted to see what outrageous buildings people post on here, so show me your best pics along with a caption of what theyre meant to look like

Here's one in the minneapolis area:

boat


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

heres an elephant building:


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

The globe arena, looks like a huge golf ball.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

> The globe arena, looks like a huge golf ball.


nice. reminds me of epcot center at disney world:


----------



## wasil (Jun 25, 2009)

*Burj Al Arab* (Dubai) looks like a *boat*


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

The Gherkin, London, well, looks like a gherkin.










There are actually quite a lot of buildings in the world, that look like shit.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

17 state street kinda looks like a battery to me


----------



## Dubai Addiction (Sep 10, 2006)

In Holland we have the ING House


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

If there werent shoelaces on the IMG house i would say it was meant to look like a ship, just like the Best Buy building. mostly due to the shape of the underside, though


----------



## Paradise87 (Sep 27, 2009)

The building that Frank Gehry built, the Binoculars.








And the other building on the right looks like French fries :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

In general, to be honest, I very much dislike the kitsch of novelty buildings designed to look like household objects. I find it boring and low-brow,
and very much a trend that is finally just about dead (except for a few stragglers still going up).


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Telefonica building, Santiago

Meant to be shaped like a giant cell phone









http://www.celebratebig.com/roadside-attractions/cell-phone-building-telefonica-santiago-chile.htm


----------



## El Tifón (Sep 27, 2009)

Why hasn't anyone posted the famous Basket Building? :lol:

This is the Longaberger headquarters in Newark, Ohio:


----------



## JUmp* (Apr 11, 2009)

Esplanade Theatres Singapore looks like Durian


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmmm.. the stinky fruit!


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

The city council of Amsterdam wanted something that was shiprelated. Although the architect (Renzo Piano) says it isn't ment to look like a ship, it does to my opinion. 


















Also in Amsterdam the Enneüs Heermabrug by Nicholas Grimshaw & Partners. Although no official statement about it made, it is locally known and seen as the BH Brug (Bra-Bridge).


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

^^HAHA!!!! it totally looks like a bra!!


----------



## LoKeY (Nov 11, 2004)

Hotel&Casino' Perla, biggest casino' in Europe
Nova Gorica, Slovenia

Meant to look like a cruise ship


----------



## MeerkatCity (Aug 21, 2008)

*Armadillo GLASGOW*










the SECC building in Glasgow is nicknamed the armadillo


----------

